# Looking for ideas



## Mikep73 (Jul 11, 2018)

Hi all

I'm looking for ideas as to what more exercise I can do??

I used to play football 3 times a week plus go the gym and cycle, but I'm now beset by a few complications which have put a stop to these activities to the point that at the moment all I can manage is a small yoga workout. I have problems with my mobility and I'm not steady on my feet due to certain conditions. Add on top that I have about 3% vision left and it creates a problem. Yoga is helping a bit with the wobbling but I'd like to do more. Any ideas??

Mike


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 11, 2018)

Hi Mikey73, I really enjoy my exercise bike. You can set it to what fitness you are or want to be. Good luck


----------



## Mikep73 (Jul 11, 2018)

HOBIE said:


> Hi Mikey73, I really enjoy my exercise bike. You can set it to what fitness you are or want to be. Good luck



Aaarrrrrgggghhhhh you know I didn't even think of an exercise bike!!!! Duh Mike!!! Lol


Mike


----------



## SB2015 (Jul 12, 2018)

Is there a Pilates studio near you with machines.  These can enable you to do similar exercises as in yoga but with resistance, and balance need not be an issue, as they can set you a suitable programme.


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 16, 2018)

Mikep73 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I'm looking for ideas as to what more exercise I can do??
> 
> ...


Did you get sorted out Mikep73 ?


----------



## Mikep73 (Jul 16, 2018)

HOBIE said:


> Did you get sorted out Mikep73 ?



Sort of. I've joined a gym and I've started coaching my daughter's football team

Mike


----------



## Martin Canty (Jul 16, 2018)

Good for you, Mike


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 17, 2018)

Mikep73 said:


> Sort of. I've joined a gym and I've started coaching my daughter's football team
> 
> Mike


Well done


----------



## Wirrallass (Aug 2, 2018)

Hi Mike hope you're feeling the benefit of going to the gym.
WL


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 22, 2018)

How are you doing Mike ?


----------



## Drummer (Aug 22, 2018)

How about a trampoline?
I find that the trampoline in the garden is so handy - but if I could not see very well, or got a bit wobbly I'd need to get a rope stretched across it, with something in the middle to indicate the centre - but it is handy as a yoga mat, as it doesn't put pressure on the contact points or joints.


----------



## grovesy (Nov 23, 2020)

Unfortunately only one of the posters in this thread still visit the forum it maybe better to start your own thread.


----------



## adrian1der (Nov 23, 2020)

I love my exercise bike. Three days riding and then a day of yoga.


----------

